# Access Denied to Memory.dmp file



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I created this memory.dmp file for my AV vendor to troubleshoot the problems I am having. I am unable to zip this file and I get access denied message even when accessing as an administrator. The permission show admin has full control. What do I need do to be able have access to zip the file ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Copy the dump file to somewhere accessible, like the Desktop, before zipping it.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

That worked, thanks. Just a thought, is there any security risk by placing the memory.dmp file on an cloud site such as google drives?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

There might be a very slight risk with minidumps, greater, I guess, with the kernel or full memory dumps, that some personally identifiable information might be stored in them (it depends on what was stored in memory at the time of the crash).

If you need to link a BSOD analyst to it/them, you are good to delete the cloud version as soon as you get an analysis (or, you might be able to PM them to ask for a reply as soon as they've successfully downloaded it?). Obviously, if the cloud account doesn't 'belong' to you, ie, it's a file-sharing type site, your options are limited to uploading an encrypted/passworded file.

MS's One Drive is often recommended, whether it has better or worse safety features than something like google Drive, I really don't know..


----------

